# Frozen Milk



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

How long is frozen raw goat milk in the freezer good for?
Strictly for soaping use only.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I usually use canned, as I can't get fresh very often, but I have had it frozen for about a year, and had it still be ok. The same for buttermilk I had bought to make waffles. It seems to freeze well, may just have some extra ice crystal on top that I just brush off.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

For soapmaking only? I've used frozen colostrom that was 2 years old & it turned out fine


----------

